# How to Remove Lampocket in Floodlight Flat



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a 946 floodlight flatcar that the lamp will not light. Bulb is good, lamp socket spins inside housing so I suspect the positive wire, entering the rear exterior of the housing, is no longer attached to the socket inside. If anyone is familiar with the 946 floodlight flatcar, they have a lamp housing with the lamp socket inserted inside, then it appears a "staking" process was used to deform the interior of the housing to pinch the socket in 3 or 4 places around the diameter of the socket ring to keep it in place and ensure the negative ground. I have tried to pry the socket out with various tools but no luck. The socket ring is seated securely in the housing but the brass threaded socket continues to spin freely in the center of it. And unfortunately this is no ordinary floodlight flatcar, this is the rare one with chrome housing and light green painted diecast generator. So the utmost care is required to repair this. Any thoughts about how to remove this socket without causing damage and to ensure a clean replacement or repair??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't know what I can offer.Would an additional wire hurt the cosmetics?? I've added wires before to various fixtures to get the current needed, but I'm not quite sure in your case. Pictures if possible, but I think I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I cannot get to the socket to even add another wire...the wire that needs replacing/repair is the one that solders to the lamp socket base. That is firmly embedded inside the lamp housing....


----------



## trainman23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Don
I had to replace the wire for one of my search light cars as well. Solution was to remove the lense retainer and lense, then poke a rigid wire or tool through the wire hole on the back underside of the search light firmly, to punch out the socket. I then soldered on a new wire, fished it through the hole, pressed the socket back into place and replaced the lense and retainer - All Good!!!
Try this.

Good Luck!
Art Cooper
North Texas


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm curious what number car your was that the socket just punches out...perhaps a newer design? In my case the socket and the retaining ring are assembled as one piece...it looks very similar to the lamp sockets that are found on the bottom of streamliner passenger cars without those quarter turn mounting lugs, all smooth; it is "staked" in place around the diameter of the mounting ring in 3 or 4 places.


----------



## trainman23 (Dec 1, 2008)

*How to Remove Lampocket in Floodlight Flat Car*

Hi Don

In my case, I was working on an AF #634 car. There is an exact match for sale on Ebay, viewable at  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AMERICAN-FLYER-Trains-634-Searchlight-Floodlight-Car-S-Gauge-/231506952153?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e6e3bfd9http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AME...153?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e6e3bfd9 

The retaining ring I mentioned is the wire ring holding the lense in place which can be seen in the photos accompanying the adv. 

In my case, the socket was as you described, silver metal, staked in place into the bell. I was able to knock it out by pushing a rigid wire through the wire hole (at back/bottom of bell) aiming for edge of the socket. Once removed, I performed my repairs and then pressed the socket back in place, tapping edges with a punch and hammer so that it stayed in place. I had to do this in order to replace the broken wire for the lamp socket.

Give it a whirl - I think that you will be successful.

If desired, contact me off list at [email protected]

Good Luck!

Art Cooper


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, that sure sounds like the same type of lamp socket. I am trying to obtain a couple of junk practice ones before I try it on my prized rare chrome one. I'll give it a shot - thanks.


----------

